# Peacock Gudgeon



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Dang it...I wrote a lengthy reply and the server went screwy on me :icon_frow .

Anyways, to make it short, it should be fine as long as those cherries aren't ultra-tiny (i.e. adult brine shrimp sized). I actually took some pictures of some of them together this last weekend, but the pictures came out very blurry and I nuked it...

Here's a link on them, which can be found by doing a simple google search:
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/Zilliox_Peacock_Gudgeon.html

BTW, which species of apisto made a snack out of your shrimps?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks Ibn

I'd done a lot of googling the other day, but couldn't find any reference to them being kept with small shrimp (other than being _fed_ brine shrimp). Moot point anyway -- I went to the LFS yesterday and they were gone. :icon_frow 

But if they get some in again I'll have another look. Do you have them together in your tank? How big are they (both fish & shrimp)?

The apistos I have are steel-blues -- you can see pics in both my 6g and 20g journals.


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

I know this is an old post but I thought I'd put in my two cents. My 2 peacock gobies just finished snacking on my two new _C. gracilostris_ shrimp. I looked everywhere for information on these fish as well and nowhere did it say that they were merciless shrimp killers. I even found one site where someone was keeping cherry shrimp and the gobies together. Maybe the shrimp had more places to hide. Live and learn I guess. Bummer though. Those shrimp sure were cool. :icon_conf 


Christy


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh man, that sucks. Those are such cool looking shrimp. My LFS just got them in a while ago, and I was seriously tempted...

That's an awfully big shrimp for such a small fish.


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah it really did suck. I think they double teamed the shrimp, one at a time or something. Either that or they just harassed the shrimp to death. Either way I found one of the little buggers with a shrimp head in its mouth. They must have hinged jaws or something :icon_roll I even sent a friend over to Vancouver to get some for me (well okay, he was going anyway :tongue and everything. Thanks for posting that AW got them in, thats where I sent him 

I didn't realize there were so many cool shrimps out there. I'm seriously considering whether I want to keep the gobies or just have the shrimp (if I ever see them again).

Christy


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

You could just do what I ended up doing -- set up a separate shrimp-only tank. :hihi:


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Bwahaha, you're funny.

I don't know if my roommate could handle another tank, we already have a 90g saltwater tank , a 55g cichlid tank, a 20g community tank and now my little 5g. I think her house is going to rot from all the humidity :wink: 

Hmmm, I do have a spare 5g sitting around here though....

:icon_roll this is how these sort of things get started :icon_roll 

Christy


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Hee! You are _so_ setting up another tank! :tongue:


----------



## christyf5 (Sep 23, 2004)

Geez, I just found a lighting hood, spare heater and filter for the 5 gallon too :icon_roll I gotta stop taking in peoples unwanted tanks. They've just taken to dropping them off in my garage without even asking if I want it :icon_roll :tongue: Let me know if AW gets any more shrimp in and I'll send over my courier :wink: 

Christy


----------



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

You got it. Actually, it's been a while since I've checked out what they've got. I think I'm about due for a shoppin' trip.


----------

